# Bugatti Veyron was officially launched in India



## Lukeluk (Oct 10, 2010)

Despite the 110% tax which makes the $3.6 million car one of the most expensive in India, the Bugatti veyron was officially launched in India on the 28th of October 2010. According to some sources, three models are already on their way to new owners. 
If you like to see photos and more specific details, here is the source of my information: 
http://www.auto-power-girl.com/cars..._veyron_was_officially_launched_in_india.html


----------



## ajdv (Dec 14, 2010)

2-pirece Super Bright 12 LED Car Tail Red Light is Brand new and Fashionable. Special design makes it very easy to install and use. Ideal replacements for turn signal light, corner light, parking light, side marker light, tail light, and backup lights, etc. Low power consumption perfectly fit your car! Grab it and give your car a charming fancy look. Car LED Lights 
http://www.mostbuying.com/cheap-dis...ED-Lights-cz00149-online-shopping_g15789.html


----------

